# can i buy a separate subwoofer?



## kartheek.cvs

hello guys, i love watching and listening to movies and music. I have decided to buy a 2.1 home theater speakers with a medium budget. But later dropped because i am currently owning lenovo 2.0 speakers which came with the pc. They a pretty decent speakers with good quality output sound. I dont want to throw away these speakers in order to buy a new 2.1 home theater speakers.
My lenovo 2.0 speakers come with a 3.5mm jack as you all commonly know.
My wish is to experience music with rich bass. And my question is can i connect a separate subwoofer with my 2.0 speakers? Is subwoofer sold separately? How to connect? What specifications do i see in order to get good bass and how much the subwoofer costs?
please help me friends


----------



## voyagerfan99

It wouldn't be easy. You'd probably have to do some wire splicing to add the subwoofer in. You're better off just buying a decent 2.1 system.


----------



## User0one

Many Computer Sound Cards have a port on them for a Subwoofer






You need to buy a Powered Sub Woofer to plug into that port. 

Use Google to find a Subwoofer to buy.


----------

